# Today's holiday Sept. 29th.



## IKE (Sep 29, 2017)

Today is "National Coffee Day".


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## GypsyRoadLady (Sep 29, 2017)

I celebrated at 4:30 with a cup


----------



## Pappy (Sep 29, 2017)

Yes, finally a day for me....:bounce:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## tnthomas (Sep 29, 2017)

Yay, two holidays for the price of one- Coffee Day and VFW day!

I


----------

